# some of my artwork.



## Typhenstein

wanted to post this one yesterday, but never got it done till this morning. A tribute to one of my all time favorite Directors and one of my all time favorite movies: I present to you Joe Dante and Gremlins!








inked sketch based off of Robert Englunds film, 976-Evil








any Teen Wolf fans here? Movie wolf not the tv series.








pee soup eyes.


----------



## Abunai

Wow!
Outstanding!
Those must take a lot of time and patience.


----------



## elputas69

pretty meticulous line work...awesome! Not sure I'd have the patience if I even tried. Really cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beautifully done!


----------



## Typhenstein

thanks everyone glad to see you guys like my work so far, but yeah it does take a lot of patience to do what I draw. Most pieces take 4-12 hours depending on the size.


----------



## Hairazor

Wonderful detail!


----------



## Typhenstein

Hairazor said:


> Wonderful detail!


thank you very much!


----------



## Typhenstein

did up this new piece tonight, based off of the new movie coming out called Turbo Kid


----------



## Typhenstein

first time doing a Hobo With A Shotgun piece, waited way too long to do a piece up based off of this flick, loved it and cant wait for the sequal!


----------



## Typhenstein

quick pencil sketch of Gary Cole as Bill Lumbergh from the classic comedy movie Office Space.


----------



## Typhenstein

First time drawing Johnny Depp from the Dark Shadows remake.


----------



## Typhenstein

Revenge Of The Nerds 4H pencil portrait of Bobby Carradine.


----------



## Typhenstein

4H pencil sketch of Peter Weller from Robocop


----------



## Typhenstein

Cropsy from The Burning


----------



## Typhenstein

couple quick pencil sketches from The Walking Dead, Rick and Glenn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, you've been busy!


----------



## scareme

I like your work. I sent you a PM.


----------



## Hairazor

You do have talent


----------



## Typhenstein

thanks for checking out my stuff folks!

John Rhys-Davies as Gimli from Lord Of The Rings








quick HB sketch of Freddie Highmore as Norman Bates from the A&E Bates Motel tv show


----------



## Typhenstein

some more new sketches, something a bit different.

first up a quick sketch tribute to the late great Ultimate Warrior








quick sketch of Sting back in his WCW days.








quick sketch of Will Ferrell from Semi Pro


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Your work really shows a lot of promise. I'm sure if you keep practicing you'll become quite good. JK!  Wow! You really have some mad skills!!!!  What lovely drawings!


----------



## Typhenstein

quick 30min sketch of Sly from Copland








quick sketch took a bit longer this time, this one took about 40minutes. Tribute to the Green Power Ranger aka Jason David Frank








quick HB sketch of another favorite actor of mine, Ray Liotta from Goodfellas.









last quick sketch for the night, I figured I would do one of Greg Bryk as Jeremy Danvers from Bitten seeing as it returns tonight on space.


----------



## Typhenstein

did this one up last night after work, just a random zombie from The Walking Dead.


----------



## tracey

*artwork*

wow your artwork is completly amazing.i would love to have that talent


----------



## Death's Door

WOW Typhenstein! Your artwork is great. Thanx so much for the pics. I love your attention to detail.


----------



## Typhenstein

tracey said:


> wow your artwork is completly amazing.i would love to have that talent





Death's Door said:


> WOW Typhenstein! Your artwork is great. Thanx so much for the pics. I love your attention to detail.


thank you both very much! glad you both like the sketches I have been posting.


----------



## Typhenstein

Happy Friday the 13th guys, make sure to stay away from Campsites,Manhattan as well as Space.


----------



## MommaMoose

Truly wonderful work!


----------



## Typhenstein

new sketches from today,

first up is a sketch I did for Astron 6, based off of the short film they made called Lazer Ghost 2: Return to Laser Cove








red pencil sketch of a classic Halloween movie, Hocus Pocus.








pencil sketch based off of Wes Craven's Scream, Ghostface.


----------



## Typhenstein

quick HB pencil sketch of Topher Grace as Eric from That 70s Show, Did anyone else use to watch this show?


----------



## elputas69

Cools stuff, keep it up. I like checking up on this thread and seeing all the new drawings!
Cheers,
ET


----------



## Typhenstein

elputas69 said:


> Cools stuff, keep it up. I like checking up on this thread and seeing all the new drawings!
> Cheers,
> ET


 thanks man! I will try to post daily, but if I can't I will post a few each weekend.


----------



## Typhenstein

quick HB pencil sketch of ‪‎Hugh Laurie‬ as ‪‎Dr House‬ from ‪#House MD‬ , been binge watching this as of late on Netflix


----------



## Typhenstein

quick red sketch of Raph from the classic TMNT cartoon








quick HB sketch of Tyler Labine, some of you may know him from Tucker and Dale Vs Evil as well as Cottage Country








quick HB sketch of Barbie Wilde as a Cenobite from Hellbound:Hellrasier 2


----------



## Hairazor

Keep up the good work


----------



## Bone Dancer

The size of your image files are a bit large.

You do good work.


----------



## Typhenstein

two new sketches for today, so far. The first one took a bit longer then the normal ones. This one took about and hour and ten minutes, my first time drawing the Terminator Exoskeleton, had a blast doing this!








this sketch took about 30minutes, Ryan Gosling from Drive, such a great movie!


----------



## Typhenstein

feeling kinda of lazy after work so I just quickly sketched this piece out, based off of James Marsters as Spike from the Buffy The Vampire Slayer tv sow.


----------



## Typhenstein

tribute sketch to the late Leonar Nimoy, you shall be missed sir








quick sketch tribute to 1985 Fright Night








sketch of my cat, someone asked me if I could draw a cat so I did


----------



## Typhenstein

couple quick sketches to make up for the week, been working a lot and feeling ill on my days off so this is all I could accomplish art wise.

First up is a Pulp Fiction sketch based off of Samuel L Jackson as Jules, such a great movie!








next sketch is of Jim Parson's as Sheldon Cooper from The Big Bang Theory








last sketch is of Will Ferrell from one of his great comedies Step Brothers


----------



## Typhenstein

it's been awhile, but don't worry folks it is the weekend and I am here to bring you folks some new art!

first up is a new Robocop sketch I did, love the original and drawing this guy is pretty fun!








next up is a Adam West Batman sketch, I loved the classic Batman 66 tv series, still love it the most to this day.








next up are a couple of Game Of Thrones pieces I did for a art trade with a former classmate, I had one more but I wont post it due to some nipple showing. So first up is Peter Dinklage as Tyrion Lannister







and last but not least is a sketch of Sophie Turner as Sansa Stark


----------



## Typhenstein

quick pencil sketch of frontman Corey Taylor from Slipknot, one of my top 5 favourite bands. Might get around to drawing some of the other members of the band as well


----------



## Typhenstein

got some new sketches to show off, all 3 of them based off of Adam Sandler movies. First up is a sketch based off of Little Nicky








next up is Happy Gilmore








and the last one for tonight is based off of Water Boy


----------



## Typhenstein

just did up this quick pencil sketch of Jim Root from Slipknot!









Also did up this sketch of Adam Sandler from the Wedding Singer


----------



## Typhenstein

just a quick little pencil sketch of Michael J Fox as Marty McFly from the cult classic Back To The Future.


----------



## Typhenstein

new pencil sketch with my new lead holder(love this piece of art equipment!) This sketch is based off of Bruce Campbell from Sam Raimi's Evil Dead movie series.








red pencil sketch of Harrison Ford as the one who shot first, Han Solo.








blue pencil sketch of a lady friend of mine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^She's lovely. Give her elf ears and she would totally fit into a sci-fi/fantasy film.


----------



## Typhenstein

RoxyBlue said:


> ^She's lovely. Give her elf ears and she would totally fit into a sci-fi/fantasy film.


 she does own some elf ears I believe haha


----------



## Typhenstein

‪‎sketch‬ of ‪‎Tom Noonan‬ as ‪‎Frankensteins Monster‬ from ‪#Monster Squad‬ First time I have ever done a Monster Squad sketch. Really love this movie it's a true horror classic








quick sketch of the King Of Horror himself, Stephen King. Need I say more? I think not.


----------



## Typhenstein

quick ‪‎sketch‬ of ‪‎Daeg Faerch‬ from ‪‎Rob Zombies‬ 2007 ‪#Halloween‬ remake.


----------



## Typhenstein

quick sketch based off of Chris Pratt as Starlord from Guardians Of The Galaxy


----------

